# Bsnl "dipawali Bonus"



## csczero (Oct 25, 2008)

PROMOTIONAL SCHEME FOR BROADBAND CUSTOMERS AS "DIPAWALI BONUS"


Avail Double Usage of free download for all BSNL Broadband plans in the month of November 2008.
In the month of November, the subscriber shall be permitted to avail double usage of free download i.e. twice of what is available in the plan normally. The scheme shall be applied for all Broadband Plans.

Scheme benefits shall be available only for customers who remain active throughout the November 2008.

All Plan change request received in the month of November shall be made effective from 1st of December.

*www.maharashtra.bsnl.co.in/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmmm... why the step motherly treatment for UL users???!! Surely unfair!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 25, 2008)

is this offer only valid in Maharashtra?
BTW, what is the meaning of UL users?


----------



## mrbgupta (Oct 25, 2008)

Cool Buddy said:


> is this offer only valid in Maharashtra?
> BTW, what is the meaning of UL users?



Ans1. yes
Ans2. Unlimited


*i36.tinypic.com/24o4zfs.jpg


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 25, 2008)

UL = unlimited.

Its damn unfair... they should have some sops for UL customers too!


----------



## amol48 (Oct 25, 2008)

What does 'remain active' mean? Do I have to surf internet regularly or like that?


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

^^call their customer care regularly


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 25, 2008)

^^^

OMG... you'll die of hypertension or something if you do that!!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 25, 2008)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!!!!!

*www.chennai.bsnl.co.in/News/bb_bonus.htm

Chennai too!!!

5 GB downloads...


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2008)

No information about this on Haryana BSNL website......

Otherwise it would have been 10GB for me.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Oct 25, 2008)

scheme is available at punjab too.

*punjab.bsnl.co.in/rel28.htm


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 25, 2008)

I hope they remember that they serve UL customers too. At least give them double bandwidth (its just 512kbps anyways!). UL customers are always left in the dark....



amol48 said:


> What does 'remain active' mean? Do I have to surf internet regularly or like that?


Meaning you cannot get your connection cut in the middle of the month.


----------



## axxo (Oct 25, 2008)

This is not the first time that they are partial & being unfair to the UL users. They have been doing this for half a decade.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 25, 2008)

Nothing on Rajasthan.bsnl.co.in 

Waise i got a SMS from BSNL, that Night Unlimited Facility has been extended to all plans for Nov month. 
People are scared to use, as you don't know bsnl's stupid billing system.


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 26, 2008)

Damn, so this is only for those people who are using BSNL broadband since atleast the last 6 months.

I thought this was applicable to me! 

Anyway, now it's high time that the Indian ISPs upgrade the bandwidth and provide 2 Mbps unlimited connections.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 26, 2008)

iChaitanya said:


> Damn, so this is only for those people who are using BSNL broadband since atleast the last 6 months.
> 
> I thought this was applicable to me!
> 
> Anyway, now it's high time that the Indian ISPs upgrade the bandwidth and provide 2 Mbps unlimited connections.



is there any isp who is providing connections cheaper than BSNL. we will be consrtained by bandwidth atleast for next 5 years, if not more.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 26, 2008)

Bangalore ???


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 26, 2008)

what about kolkata??


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Oct 26, 2008)

No such offer in our state too.


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Bangalore ???





drsubhadip said:


> what about kolkata??



Guys, check your state bsnl sites!

For eg: *maharashtra.bsnl.co.in


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 27, 2008)

I have HOME 250 Plan now I have 1GB limit..what will be the limit in November...and also will i get night unlimited for 250 ??


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had really bad experience with bsnl  . I applied for connection and they didnt come even after a month and i complained and asked my money back . Which is still due . . Dont think i ll get it back this year . .


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 27, 2008)

@Varad
You'll get 2 GB of download limit in Nov, but no night unlimited. Of course, you need to be subscriber for atleast 6 months.

@phuchungbhutia
Did you go to the head office and ask? I dont know what its called, but its the place where all your telephone bills go to be processed (not your local consumer care centre)
That place has many higher officials so if your local exchange is being unresponsive, they can lend a hand.


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 27, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @Varad
> You'll get 2 GB of download limit in Nov, but no night unlimited. Of course, you need to be subscriber for atleast 6 months.
> 
> @phuchungbhutia
> ...


In May 2008 I had changed my plan from Home 250 To Home 500...will i get this offer..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 27, 2008)

Nothing for us UL users..  

DIE BSNL DIE!!!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 27, 2008)

> I have HOME 250 Plan now I have 1GB limit..what will be the limit in November...and also will i get night unlimited for 250 ??





> In May 2008 I had changed my plan from Home 250 To Home 500...will i get this offer..


Conflicting posts... 
You will get the double limit offer if you have been having BB for minimum of 6 months, whatever the plan may be.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 28, 2008)

What about Orissa...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 29, 2008)

Gujarat????


----------



## go4saket (Oct 29, 2008)

I couldnt find the details of the scheme either in the BSNL Portal nor in BSNL Orissa Portal...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 29, 2008)

not applicable in U.P


----------



## maddy_in65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I just have one question, is this offer available for Novemeber month only or it will continue for the coming months. I am on Home 500 product. Please let me know.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Oct 29, 2008)

As of today, the offer is valid only for the month of November.


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 29, 2008)

November is gonna be busy for me


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 29, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> not applicable in U.P



^^
Sure ?
Cause I got message from BSNLUPE about November Diwali Bonus.



maddy_in65 said:


> I just have one question, is this offer available for Novemeber month only or it will continue for the coming months. I am on Home 500 product. Please let me know.



Only November.
That means u wil hav 5GB as the limit.
Enjoy


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ bro i have got no email and not display on bsnl site or bsnl up-east site  u got e-mail from bsnl?


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey bsnl is not sending out mails to anyone.

Just check once with cust care!


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 30, 2008)

Email from BSNL??? ??? ??? Hehehehehe... you got high hopes dude...


----------



## red_devil (Oct 30, 2008)

ALL you karnataka people see THIS and  REJOICE 

We too have the double usage offer...


----------



## red_devil (Oct 30, 2008)

attaching a PDF file of BSNL's offer for Karnataka


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Bangalore ???



It applies in Karnataka as well but you need to have been a subscriber for the past six months.


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 31, 2008)

Raccoon said:


> Email from BSNL??? ??? ??? Hehehehehe... you got high hopes dude...



Well, BSNL does send out mails. But those are the automated ones!
Check this and this post.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=972596&postcount=4105

Ahh, so finally, even Karnataka get's it's share!


----------



## maddy_in65 (Oct 31, 2008)

Today i went to BSNL office and asked them about this scheme, however no one has any idea about this scheme.

I told them about the AD in local newspaper, still no one knows about it, i asked them is there any form to fill but they asked if it was declared for customer who has BB more than 6 months then it will automatically applied to all these customers. Is it true?
Do we need to send any application for this?


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 31, 2008)

n6300 said:


> attaching a PDF file of BSNL's offer for Karnataka



thanks for the info buddy...


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 31, 2008)

Asked BSNL today... They say Users which have connection for the past 6 months are entitled For double usage.

And its AVAILABLE in UP too


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 31, 2008)

At least for one month they should have given us 8GB speeds. Just wishing


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 1, 2008)

Guys this Offer is applicable to All Broadband subscribers, All over India.
Recently i was confused about this offer, so i went to meet DGM of my Area. he showed me copy of official Letter they have.
I posted the same on my blog
*[BSNL Broadband] Double Broadband usage offer for November,2008
*

Get downloading now!


----------



## sanju (Nov 1, 2008)

not available in haryana...


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 1, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ALL you karnataka people see THIS and  REJOICE
> 
> We too have the double usage offer...



Not me. You need to have been a subscriber for the past six months. So I can't avail this offer.


----------



## ashwinsid (Nov 1, 2008)

So how do we go about the offer? Is it confirmed? What if we download 5 GB as free and then next month if they charge for it? Did anyone call up BSNL guys to confirm?


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 1, 2008)

ashwinsid said:


> So how do we go about the offer? Is it confirmed? What if we download 5 GB as free and then next month if they charge for it? Did anyone call up BSNL guys to confirm?


Dude its Confirmed, I myself saw the Official Order for this.
Posted the same on my blog.


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 1, 2008)

> The scheme shall be available for all
> Broadband plans.However after November08, all customers would get back to their usual free download limit.



what's that?

By the way your link is not working.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 1, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> what's that?
> 
> By the way your link is not working.


It means you would get 2x of your normal usage in Nov,08
After that you would get 1x of normal usage. means offer is applicable for a month.

Link Fixed


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 1, 2008)

I would suggest the subscribers in Kerala to hold their horses. Even today when i called the NIB Trivandrum, these guys said no official circular has been provided to them notifying about the double usage...The guy even went to the extent of warning me not to crib when i get billed for the "double usage" !!! 

Edit : Maybe i should inform them about the circular which Gaurish had posted !! Thanks BTW..


----------



## shyamno (Nov 1, 2008)

Kolkata users ..do anyone have any news whether it is applicable in kolkata or not ?


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 1, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> It means you would get 2x of your normal usage in Nov,08
> After that you would get 1x of normal usage. means offer is applicable for a month.
> 
> Link Fixed



Ooops! I took it as the 8th day of November.



shyamno said:


> Kolkata users ..do anyone have any news whether it is applicable in kolkata or not ?



Nothing till now.


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 1, 2008)

no kolkata is not confirmed till date..
 i ve call but they do not know any such


----------



## User Name (Nov 2, 2008)

> "Alerting system has been introduced for the Multiplay Broadband users on reaching usage of 1GB (Including night usage). The users are requested to keep their User ID and password ready in hand which is required for further browsing after redirection"


What is this means?


----------



## csczero (Nov 3, 2008)

they have increased the limit ..... strangely download speed is significantly decreased .... have some one noticed ? ... im getting 12-20 kbps ...... BSNL's tricks of the trade i guess


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 3, 2008)

^^
Speed is fine here.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 3, 2008)

csczero said:


> they have increased the limit ..... strangely download speed is significantly decreased .... have some one noticed ? ... im getting 12-20 kbps ...... BSNL's tricks of the trade i guess


it would be due to Increased traffic due to this scheme  or some technical fault.
Bsnl normally does not throttle speeds.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 3, 2008)

In my place BSNL donkey not updated the website i just call him then they said ha ha aaya hai lekin jinka connection 6 month purana hai unke liye then i again asked him to abi tak site pe kuyo nai aaya hai kal kuch bhi gardbad ho gi tu aap logo to kuch nai kare gaye haha hum kal site update kar de gaye still site is in same condition.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 3, 2008)

guys, now i'm worried a little...
the BSNL guys say that you need to be subscriber for 6months and i've had BSNL for more than 2 years now... but the problem is i have shifted my house in july and so got the BSNL connection transferred....

the new location has a completely different area code ... so will i be getting that offer or not ??


----------



## csczero (Nov 3, 2008)

^^^ You are subscriber of  BSNL Broadband service and not to area code ... so u can avail that scheme


----------



## lywyre (Nov 3, 2008)

What about business plans? I have a 20 GB limit (Rs. 3000 Plan), if this bonus applies for me then I have 20 more GB ! :O.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a Feeling that, there would be lot of billing errors this month


----------



## red_devil (Nov 3, 2008)

csczero said:


> ^^^ You are subscriber of  BSNL Broadband service and not to area code ... so u can avail that scheme



that is true but in the month when i got shifted, which was 2nd of that month, i had browsed a lot on 1st and 2nd and then when i got the bill, i was f**king shocked !!

BSNL guys said that they had billed me for additional usage in day time cos they said they calculate usage per day.. ie. for 1 day the normal usage is 2.5gb/30 days ..which comes to some MBs and I had used more than that even though my usage for the whole month was <2.5gb !!

so with BSNL you can never know what is gonna happen !!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 3, 2008)

maybe this a test...
maybe there's something BIG coming next year (!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 4, 2008)

I am from Aizawl, Mizoram. I got forwarded to a website where BSNL said they are giving me FREE ULIMITED USAGE. They didnt mention anything regarding "Double Usage"
Moreover, my Dad who uses govt. supplied BSNL mobile connection got this message-
*"Dear Customers, Avail usage of free download for all BSNL Broadband plans in the month of November 2008 as a one time Dipawli bonus-BSNL"'*

However, the SMS which other people are supposed to get
*Dear customers, Avail double usage of free download for all BSNL Broadband
plans in the month of November 2008 as one time Dipawali Bonus."*

They said "FREE" so i have been downloading like crazy. Must gave downloaded over 2 Gb in last 2 days. I am on Home1000 Plan (384-2mbps)

This is the original copy of the notice-

```
Broadband Cell Second Floor
Bharat Sanchar Bhawan
Janpath New Delhi ? 110001
Tel: 91-11-23710183
Fax: 91-11-23734052
__________________________________________________ ___________________
No: 64-03/08 Broadband Dated: 22.10.2008
To.
1.All Head of Circles/Metro District
2.GM (CMTS/Mktg) BSNL.CO.
Sub: Promotional Scheme for Broadband Customers as Dipawali Bonus.

Approval of competent authority is here by conveyed for extending Dipawali
scheme for BSNL Broadband customers who have BSNL Broadband subscription
continuously for past six months as on 01.11.2008. The scheme shall be available for all
Broadband plans.

1)In the month of November, the subscribers shall be permitted to avail double usage
of free download i.e. twice of what is available in the plan normally. The scheme shall
be applicable for all Broadband Plans?.

2)All plan change requests received in the month of November shall be made effective
from 1 st of December?.


3) The scheme benefits shall be available only for customers who remain active
throughout November 2008.

You are requested to kindly give wide spread publicity to this scheme through
messages in SMS, IVRS etc, in addition to other print and electronic media.

The message for mobile customers is furnished below.

* Dear customers, Avail double usage of free download for all BSNL Broadband
plans in the month of November 2008 as one time Dipawali Bonus.



(P.K.Shah)
DGM (Broadband Service)
BSNL.Corporate Office.
```
PS. have they bumped up the speeds? AM getting over 200Kbps speed on torrent.And over 70KBps on my firefox downloader all running together


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 5, 2008)

n6300 said:


> BSNL guys said that they had billed me for additional usage in day time cos they said they calculate usage per day.. ie. for 1 day the normal usage is 2.5gb/30 days ..which comes to some MBs and I had used more than that even though my usage for the whole month was <2.5gb !!
> 
> so with BSNL you can never know what is gonna happen !!



Same case with me ... My house was shifted too ... But since my user name n password were same as before I can avail Double Usage.

Its available in UP though the site hasn't been updated.

@ mikael_schiffer

There's is no free download AFAIK.There is double usage.
U will get 10GB this month ... Not UNLIMITED.
I think u have misunderstood FREE Download.
Even in the copy u provided its mentioned Double Usage.
Its better u curb ur usage now (Under 10GB) ... ELSE  face a huge BILL !!!


----------



## mikeon (Nov 6, 2008)

Is this offer valid in goa too ? The official BSNL site for Goa doesn't say anything but the Maharashtra site does... and I think Goa falls under maharashthra circle...


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 6, 2008)

^ you are right. Make sure you  are a  brodband customer for last six months.


----------



## mikeon (Nov 6, 2008)

ok awesome news! I've been a subscriber for the past 2 years !this is good news...


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 6, 2008)

can any one tell me about kolkata????


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 6, 2008)

Today i talk to marketing manager of bsnl in city he told me this offer apply to all over india


----------



## roxysmile (Nov 8, 2008)

superb man , this is also available in orissa . called 1500 and they said "enjoy".

great step bsnl.


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 9, 2008)

drsubhadip said:


> can any one tell me about kolkata????



They are yet to get the circular or they are damn liar.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Nov 9, 2008)

Is this offer really available in Kolkata ? I haven't seen any news on bsnl kolkata website so far.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 9, 2008)

^^^ AFAIK , the offer is applicable all over India..call 1500 and get a confirmation


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 9, 2008)

the line in 1500 is not working in kolkata
they r saying they do not know
here in kolkata the number is 1800424 1600
but the number do not get the agent after holding some time it cuts..
local authority also do not know any thing about that..
what should we do ..
in kolkata?


----------



## Ecko (Nov 11, 2008)

*www.chennai.bsnl.co.in/News/bb_bonus.htm

*punjab.bsnl.co.in/rel28.htm


----------



## GeekyBoy (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, I called them up yesterday. They said you can use double your normal usage, only if you are a subscriber for 6 months.


----------



## User Name (Nov 11, 2008)

I am BSNL BB subscriber from 1 jan 2008. But i hav changed the plan from 250 to 500 from last 2 months.
will this be applicable to me also?


----------



## shri (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a feeling that BSNL will be making a lot of money out of this 'double' usage offer. Guess its happy diwali to them only...


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 12, 2008)

User Name said:


> I am BSNL BB subscriber from 1 jan 2008. But i hav changed the plan from 250 to 500 from last 2 months.
> will this be applicable to me also?


Yep offer will apply, plan change does not count as disconnection.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 12, 2008)

in place many people r surrendering BB connection and EVDO card due customer service today in Times of India in local news section a article is printed.i think that why BSNL introduced this offer but the image is same because the those donkey people r working there mostly they don't no how to use the PC.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 13, 2008)

I already used up 4.2 GB :s


----------



## red_devil (Nov 13, 2008)

^^ what ?? 

good going  whats the normal limit {what plan are u on ??}


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 13, 2008)

Iam sticking to my 1.5gb mothly limit. I simply dont trust BSNL and their billing system ! Its better to be regreater than to be a murga !! 
Night unlimited in ennough for my download hunger !


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 13, 2008)

^ you are intelligent as no such offer for WBTC.


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is the good news for Calcutta Telephones subscribers :

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/1984/img1072we2.jpg
*img530.imageshack.us/img530/img1072we2.jpg/1/w800.png


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 15, 2008)

good news for calcutta circle at last ...in 15 th of the month they r announcing it..........


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 15, 2008)

They came with good news for both usage based users and unlimited users.


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Nov 15, 2008)

IT IS ALREADY BEEN ANNOUNCED....DOUBLE USAGE 4 ALL EXISTING PLAN...AND HOME 750 UNLIMITED IS GOING 2 ME HOME 500 UNLIMITED>>>BUSINESS UNLIMITED 3300 IS GOING 2 BE BUSINESS 1400 UNLIMITED

ohh...i didn't notice that mr. gupta has already posted it...anyway it is party time for us broadband user this month


----------



## shyamno (Nov 15, 2008)

Is this offer applicable for all old customers who r using BB for the past 1-2 years ??


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 15, 2008)

shyamno said:


> Is this offer applicable for all old customers who r using BB for the past 1-2 years ??



obviously


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Nov 15, 2008)

Is this offer valid for all BSNL Broadband customers. I am from Chhattisgarh.


----------



## drsubhadip (Nov 15, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> Is this offer valid for all BSNL Broadband customers. I am from Chhattisgarh.


ya for all bb customer of bsnl.....


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 15, 2008)

For someone who was complaining, this time there's no step motherly treatment to UL users, infact they've got the biggest treat a 33% reduction. BTW this 500UL is only for November or permanent?


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 15, 2008)

per month doesn't mean for this month.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 16, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> Here is the good news for Calcutta Telephones subscribers :
> 
> image


(Image removed for bandwidth poor people like us)

which newspaper's cutting was this. There's no official word on the website as yet. There is no ad either in three newspapers i checked. Even though I believe in this one, I want to have some thing to show in case there is wrong billing.


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 17, 2008)

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/advt/tariff_reduced_e.jpg

The Official Ad.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 17, 2008)

abhisek_bsws said:


> AND HOME 750 UNLIMITED IS GOING 2 ME HOME 500 UNLIMITED



err  Home 500 unlimited wont mean that you get speeds of (upto) 2Mbps !! only the cost of the plan is reduced from Rs 750 for this month to Rs 500.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 18, 2008)

i hope its apply all over India soon


----------



## csczero (Nov 19, 2008)

i hope double limit stays forever  not just nov


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 19, 2008)

^^


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 20, 2008)

csczero said:


> i hope double limit stays forever  not just nov


its never happen


----------



## appu (Nov 20, 2008)

i just got confused coz bsnl customer care officials say that you have to be a broadband user for 6 month and so i asked that i will be applicable as my connection is from past 2 yrs then she says that you should have connection for six month only and so you are not applicable.....

i didnt know wat to belive and so went to the area manager office and he too saying that you have to have only 6 months old connection not more than that........

now i really got confused....has anyone from blore confirmed that this offer is also valid for users who are more than 6 month old???


----------



## red_devil (Nov 20, 2008)

^^ WHAT ???


now, i guess i'm better off sticking to my 2.5 gb limit 


dont want to get any kind of shock when i get the bill for the month of november


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 20, 2008)

I am not greedy , satisfied with what I usually get and don't want to be trapped in some offer.These guys of BSNL are not reliable.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 21, 2008)

n6300 said:


> ^^ WHAT ???
> 
> 
> now, i guess i'm better off sticking to my 2.5 gb limit
> ...




i will manage easily


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 23, 2008)

guys n gals post how much have u used in this offer,
mine LIMIT has been  already crossed and the month is not even over yet


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 24, 2008)

there r only guys  i  think


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 26, 2008)

this was to all plans right ? im already on 3.5gb


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 28, 2008)

the month's not over yet and problem's already started. I downloaded around 300 MB on the 26th but out of that only 60 MB appears on the website. total usage till now is shown at 850 MB which according to me should be around 1400 MB. I'm not downloading anything more and expecting a huge bill this time.

after all, the usage details get corrected automatically once the month is over.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Dec 24, 2008)

My bill for Nov shows 4.3k+. I am a user of Home 500 plan for the last 1.5 years. I am from Ghaziabad(UP).

My father talked to BSNL and told them I was saying there was a scheme. And they said this does not aply to our plan. I dont understand. How many people have got billing issues?Is it just me? Anybody from UP specifically?

Any suggestions what should I do next?


----------



## red_devil (Dec 24, 2008)

^ WHAT ??? this is why i stuck to the 2.5 GB limit...

wrt what you can do now .. well i dont think there is much you could do now other than showing the offer details to the BSNL guys n somehow get the bill corrected..


----------



## mayanks_098 (Dec 24, 2008)

^ you know,this sucks. I don know what BSNL is upto. Freaking idiots.
And my father probably thinks that I am just making up stories to give excuse of such a huge bill. 
I have mailed them,lets see what happens.( I hope they atleast reply to the mail)


----------



## red_devil (Dec 24, 2008)

^ i dont think they'll reply to emails ....

and why dont u show your father the offer on the BSNL site....


----------



## mayanks_098 (Dec 24, 2008)

Have a link to that order on BSNL site?


----------



## red_devil (Dec 24, 2008)

^ i think it was posted on this thread itself...

and if you are too lazy to find out .... goto bsnl.co.in and select your circle and you'll get the necessary details...

here is that announcement for the chennai circle [ not sure if it helps u... ]
*www.chennai.bsnl.co.in/News/bb_bonus.htm


----------



## jck (Dec 27, 2008)

lol
this is sad
(but funny)


----------

